# BOOKLICE (Psocids)



## roy hunt (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey all,

Looking to see if anyone has any long term experience culturing psocids. I had some yeast get infested with these and would like to keep them going. 

What started as a small infestation has developed into a hugh culture and I have been taking from that and setting up experimental cultures. If anyone has successfully kept these going long term I would like to hear from you.

Mine has been going now for at least 6 months and keeps growing in size, but I haven't been tinkering with it until now.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

how would you plan to harvest?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I remember form entomology class they have unsusual mouthparts.

That is the extent of my knowledge of booklice.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i mean what method are you going to use to feed these out to the frogs?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There have been several threads in which people were culturing or attempting to culture them long term. I believe stemcellular has cultured them successfully. 

Ed


----------



## roy hunt (Mar 31, 2007)

So far they have been pretty easy to harvest. I have pieces of coffee filter crumpled up in the culture and I just pick them up and shake off what I need. 

Hadn't been using any as food until recently. Didn't want to use the culture until it was booming, which it is now. 

Started a few days ago offering them to some of my newly morphed fantastica froglets.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry for hashing up an old post, but since have you had success in culturing? How do you culture them?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

AAHHH that's what's on the micron filter of my springtail cultures.... I'm also interested in how to culture these things...


----------

